# Barking at bone !?!?!?!



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm. There isn't a bug or something inside the bone, is there?

SJ


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

AtticusJordie said:


> Hmmmmmmmm. There isn't a bug or something inside the bone, is there?
> 
> SJ


nope... we checked it out every time.

maybe he's just lost his mind? :doh:


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie does this BEFORE he eats the bone. Whenever I give him a new marrow bone, he backs away from it and looks at it suspiciously. Then he starts barking, at me, at the bone, etc. Then he pounces on it, bats it around like a cat, barks at it some more, licks it, pounces on it again and then eventually settles down for a good chew. It's really quite something to watch. I've got to get it on video one of these days.


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Zack does the same thing. he will even throw it in the air and prance at it.
Its cute when he does it... He will eventually eat it:bowl:


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah, he's playing with his food. Ike pounces, backs up, pounces again, barks at, shakes, and paws at his bones and any other treat. I now toss him his treat instead of making him sit because he such a hoot to watch with it.


----------



## Daisy's Mommy (Mar 26, 2008)

*Daisy does this too*

Daisy will occassionally bark at her bone. She also loves to throw it in the air and try to catch it before it ruins our hardwood floors. :doh:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Maybe he wants it to run so he can hunt it down like a 'wild dog'!


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

If Sam has a bone and there is something on it like an ant, she will bark at it!


----------



## Nanettefab (Jun 7, 2016)

I have a male "Boxador"/Ridgeback, and he always barks or talks to his bones, throws them around, etc. I think it must have to do with their older instincts of hunting wild animals, or before the so-called, "kill". But, am curious to know other people's opinions and thoughts.


----------



## PrincessDaisy (Dec 20, 2011)

It could be an iBone. And he is using it to chat with his dog friends.


Max


----------



## CnCFusion (Feb 15, 2016)

haha Mochi does this too, especially to funky things LOL

Here's a video of him playing with a watermelon https://www.facebook.com/MochiTheGolden/videos/708219192651433/


Here's one of him barking at his benebone:
https://www.facebook.com/MochiTheGolden/videos/685747978231888/


----------

